# Can a GTI steering wheel with functional paddle shifters be retrofitted?



## vwbora1 (Sep 15, 2000)

Airbag seems to be the seem, and I'm sure it would just bolt on, but what would it take to make the paddle shifters work? 
Also, if the EOS was not factory equipped with a multi-function steering wheel, what would be required to make the volume buttons/MFI buttons work?
Thanks!
Eric


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Can a GTI steering wheel with functional paddle shifters be retrofitted? (vwbora1)*

Yes, it is possible. See the thread here: http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=246959


----------



## dinoecat (Aug 20, 2008)

What I understand from another EOS guy is EOS airbag can't fit GTI steering wheel if you are just changing the steering only. R32 one should be correct. 
http://www.vagsg.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21959


----------



## oasis (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (dinoecat)*

I was told the Eos steering wheel with buttons could be retrofitted into an Eos that came with a standard steering wheel. So if the GTI steering wheel can be made to work, it would seem logical the buttons could be made to work as well.
My question is: Has anyone driven a car with paddles? More specifically: Has anyone tried to parallel park a car using the paddle shifter?
The reason I ask is I was watching the show "Top Gear" on BBC America, and Jeremy was lamenting that he preferred the regular clutch pedal and stick shift because of parallel parking difficulties with the paddles.


----------



## mico (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Can a GTI steering wheel with functional paddle shifters be retrofitted? (vwbora1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbora1* »_Airbag seems to be the seem, and I'm sure it would just bolt on, but what would it take to make the paddle shifters work? 
Also, if the EOS was not factory equipped with a multi-function steering wheel, what would be required to make the volume buttons/MFI buttons work?
Thanks!
Eric

Eos actually HAD paddle shifters on 2007 Eos Sport package, so maybe your solution is to get an Eos steering wheels with paddles...


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (oasis)*

I have paddles. I have used them when entering a speed zone change (or have a police car behind me and want to 'quietly' slow down). Also on some of the curvy roads around my house.
I'm not sure how I would use them to parallel park... as there is no access to REVERSE! You can go to 1st but you can force 1st with the shifter too.
I chose the Sport package for the seats, suspension and paddles. I must admit that I only use the paddles once a week (or less). Fun to talk about. Or use when you have a friend in the car (to show off).








Greg


----------

